# Acura Legend Bose repair



## DevanTheDude (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a 94L Bose radio (made by Alpine) in my Legend with no display. I've done some searching around and believe it could be the OKI C7112-01 display IC that is responsible. 

Before I attempt to order a replacement chip, I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these Bose systems, or _any_ Bose system that has a display failure. Any links/schematics/general help would be appreciated.

I was quoted 200$ to fix it, and I'd rather attempt the repair myself. 

Thanks!!:thumbsup:


1st Post!!


Devan


----------



## DevanTheDude (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump! Nobody's ever fixed a Bose radio?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

DevanTheDude said:


> Bump! Nobody's ever fixed a Bose radio?


Yes, of course. It's not likely the display driver IC, but a voltage regulator for the filament voltage. I think it's around +7-8V. Google VFD display to find out how to troubleshoot this type of display. You should be able to get an archive copy of the OKI part and monitor the I2C data lines from the micro for activity.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a functional HU for your car (you may remember me from the Legend forums as G Rahn) and you can have it no charge. PM if interested.


----------



## DevanTheDude (Dec 31, 2009)

envisionelec said:


> Yes, of course. It's not likely the display driver IC, but a voltage regulator for the filament voltage. I think it's around +7-8V. Google VFD display to find out how to troubleshoot this type of display. You should be able to get an archive copy of the OKI part and monitor the I2C data lines from the micro for activity.


Great information. I've got the OKI data sheet, and I'll research what you've suggested. 

Thanks man!:thumbsup:




Guy said:


> I have a functional HU for your car (you may remember me from the Legend forums as G Rahn) and you can have it no charge. PM if interested.


PM sent. I definitely remember you from the old country. Thanks for the offer man!


----------

